# Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - ab sofort auf DVD und Bluray im Handel



## Gast1669461003 (19. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - ab sofort auf DVD und Bluray im Handel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Eine unerwartete Reise - ab sofort auf DVD und Bluray im Handel


----------



## Artanis1978 (19. April 2013)

Wieso ist das der englische Trailer?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. April 2013)

Wir haben den Trailer ausgetauscht.


----------



## haep2 (19. April 2013)

Bei Amazon sind die Preise sogar noch ein Stück günstiger als im Artikel angegeben, da kostet die DVD Variante nur 6,50 und die Blu-Ray 11,90.
Find es super, dass der Film so billig angeboten wird, ist mir persönlich lieber als viel Geld für unsinnige Extras ausgeben zu müssen.

Und die Qualität der Blu-Ray soll der Kinoversion in nichts nachstehen - sogar DTS-Master HD für die deutsche Version - wirklich klasse.
Hab heute gleich bestellt und freu mich schon wenn der Film morgen ankommt.


----------



## Exar-K (19. April 2013)

Kein Interesse, ich warte auf die für Ende des Jahres angekündigte Extended-Fassung.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. April 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kein Interesse, ich warte auf die für Ende des Jahres angekündigte Extended-Fassung.



Dito.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. April 2013)

Ich warte bis der Film in einer Box zusammen mit den Nachfolgern rauskommt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Ich hab mit den auf BluRay bei Saturn für 13€ geholt und sehe es dann zu Hause in ner MMarkt-Werbung für 12€   naja, egal, für nen Neurelease trotzdem günstig, erst Recht bei der Länge des Filmes. Das dann noch extended? Da tränen einem doch danach die Augen!


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab mit den auf BluRay bei Saturn für 13€ geholt und sehe es dann zu Hause in ner MMarkt-Werbung für 12€   naja, egal, für nen Neurelease trotzdem günstig, erst Recht bei der Länge des Filmes. Das dann noch extended? Da tränen einem doch danach die Augen!


 
Ich dacht du wohnst in Köln und nicht in Stuttgart 

ansonsten warte ich auch lieber auch die SEE, ich bin da nicht in dem Bereich der extreme Sammler das ich da auch die Kinofassung brauch


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich dacht du wohnst in Köln und nicht in Stuttgart
> 
> ansonsten warte ich auch lieber auch die SEE, ich bin da nicht in dem Bereich der extreme Sammler das ich da auch die Kinofassung brauch


 Aber die jetzt erhältliche das IST doch die Kino-Fassung - die später kommende ist nur NOCHmal länger. 

und die Angebote gelten sicher Bundesweit, sonst wär amazon nicht mitgegangen


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2013)

na, in Stuttgart aber wohnen Schwaben, also eine Volksgruppe für die das sparen von einem Euro das Größte ist 

Und ja, grade weil das jetzt die Kinofassung ist und ich nicht 2 Versionen von nem Film brauche, warte ich auf die SEE


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Ach so meinst Du das... bezogen auf beide Aussagen 

Naja, ich bin halt gestern extra über nen Umweg zu Saturn, WEIL der Preis günstig war, und bei nem MediaMarkt wiederum wäre ich heute so oder so sowieso vorbeigekommen...  daher auch als nicht-Schwabe ein bisschen "doof"  


Und die extended XY-Cut-Special-Editors-Choice hol ich mir wohl erst ganz später mal als Sammlung mit allen Teilen.


----------



## Enisra (19. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin halt gestern extra über nen Umweg zu Saturn, WEIL der Preis günstig war, und bei nem MediaMarkt wiederum wäre ich heute so oder so sowieso vorbeigekommen...  daher auch als nicht-Schwabe ein bisschen "doof"


 
ja, aber das wär nicht lustig gewesen


----------



## golani79 (19. April 2013)

Kann man eh noch nicht kaufen, weil sicher ne extended Version rauskommt - auf die werd ich auch warten


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Es gibt übrigens schon erste Eindrücke der Extended Edition, siehe Bild ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## golani79 (19. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens schon erste Eindrücke der Extended Edition, siehe Bild ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sieht ja schon mal gut aus - dann wird sich die Wartezeit wohl lohnen


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. April 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Ich warte bis der Film in einer Box zusammen mit den Nachfolgern rauskommt.


 HdR habe ich mir auch erst nach etlichen Jahren in der BluRay Extended zugelegt. Werd ich auch so beim Hobbit handhaben


----------

